# What gives with "Configuring Windows Features" ...



## prairie hill

I uninstalled McAfree Internet Security on my new WIN 8 laptop in order to put on Norton Internet Security. After the uninstall (did not yet install NIS), I got a message to restart the computer. After nearly 15 minutes, it is slugging along with this msg: Configuring Windows Features. 17% Complete. Do not turn off your computer. WHAT? I only uninstalled a program. It is offline, btw. Thanks for any assistance.


----------



## simi-steading

Sounds like one of those nifty new features they built in to Win 8 that makes it such a great experience.

NOT!

Sorry I can't help.. I work in the IT world, and I've not met a person in the IT world that likes or will take their company to Win8


----------



## Nevada

simi-steading said:


> I've not met a person in the IT world that likes or will take their company to Win8


Kung defends Windows 8.


----------



## simi-steading

Kung who???


----------



## Nevada

simi-steading said:


> Kung who???


He moderates this forum.


----------



## simi-steading

Oh... well ok then.. first person I've heard of that likes it... I've known several that have dumped it already. One claimed it was almost as good as M.E. was..


----------



## wannabechef

prairie hill said:


> I uninstalled McAfree Internet Security on my new WIN 8 laptop in order to put on Norton Internet Security. After the uninstall (did not yet install NIS), I got a message to restart the computer. After nearly 15 minutes, it is slugging along with this msg: Configuring Windows Features. 17% Complete. Do not turn off your computer. WHAT? I only uninstalled a program. It is offline, btw. Thanks for any assistance.


I would not install either of the two programs referenced in your post for AV, and I surely wouldn't use an OS designed for touch screen on a desktop or laptop.

Norton and McAfee are bloated beyond belief.

But as far as your problem, did you fully uninstall McAfee prior to installing Norton? If not, this is likely your problem. I know both of these programs have several helper apps that you normally have to remove. There is likely a program on Nortons website that will rid your PC of all files McAfee related so that norton will install.


----------



## mnn2501

So you're going from the 2nd worst anti-virus program to the absolute worst -- why?


----------



## Nevada

simi-steading said:


> Oh... well ok then.. first person I've heard of that likes it... I've known several that have dumped it already. One claimed it was almost as good as M.E. was..


I only know that because I had a bad experience with Windows 8 so I reverted to Windows 7. Kung defended Windows 8 at that point. His point was valid, since I had installed Windows 8 as an upgrade rather than do a fresh install. Perhaps I didn't give Windows 8 a fair chance, but I had lost patience with Windows 8 and had work to do.


----------



## Harry Chickpea

I learned long ago that early adopters spend lots of money and end up bloody and covered in dirt, grease, and other things.

Behind the curve, and proud of it.


----------



## wannabechef

mnn2501 said:


> So you're going from the 2nd worst anti-virus program to the absolute worst -- why?


My sentiments exactly...


----------



## wannabechef

Nevada said:


> I only know that because I had a bad experience with Windows 8 so I reverted to Windows 7. Kung defended Windows 8 at that point. His point was valid, since I had installed Windows 8 as an upgrade rather than I fresh install. Perhaps I didn't give Windows 8 a fair chance, but I had lost patience with Windows 8 and had work to do.


It's not much better clean installed...

Either 7 or XP for me and I actually prefer XP...rock solid.


----------



## RiverPines

Got automatic updates off or on? If they are on, it will do that.


----------



## simi-steading

I always thought Norton was the worst.. Then the firm I work for merged with another firm that used Kaspersky.. .OH MAN... bad update after update that broke machines, and when it was running it would lock up computers... what a mess that was...


----------



## arabian knight

The very first thing I did when getting a new PC was to Get Rid Of McAfree~!
Now I am one that Loved Norton. 
BUT I refused to install Norton Internet Security ~! THAT is where people seem to have the most trouble with Norton.
I went with Norton Anti Virus Period.~! No other bloated carp with it~!
And in the 12 years I ran Norton ANTI-VIRUS on a PC I never had one issue~!
But like I say Norton Internet Security is a whole different bailiwick. 
Now having a Mac I run virus protection from a completely different company one just made for Macs. ( Virus Barrier ) By Intego.


----------



## MichaelZ

arabian knight said:


> The very first thing I did when getting a new PC was to Get Rid Of McAfree~!
> Now I am one that Loved Norton.
> BUT I refused to install Norton Internet Security ~! THAT is where people seem to have the most trouble with Norton.
> I went with Norton Anti Virus Period.~! No other bloated carp with it~!
> And in the 12 years I ran Norton ANTI-VIRUS on a PC I never had one issue~!
> But like I say Norton Internet Security is a whole different bailiwick.
> Now having a Mac I run virus protection from a completely different company one just made for Macs. ( Virus Barrier ) By Intego.


Same here. Norton AV only. And I do not have problems with it. And you can get a multi-computer discount making it pretty cheap for a whole household.


----------



## WhyNot

There's really nothing wrong with win8 other than users and some unreasonable technicians being butt-hurt because they are too lazy to hit the windows key. It's built on the stability of 7, which far outcrys the "stability" (read:hackability) of XP.

Xp has been always a virus and hack magnet...but who am I to say anything...it makes me lots and lots and lots of money having to fix it...and always has. Win7 pretty much left me broke except for the true idiots.

I'm pretty sure the only true reason everyone has problems with 8 is because they don't actually understand software...and that includes antivirus and any other software out there. 

Prairie Hill sounds like he didn't restart after one antivirus install before installing another antivirus and that win8 had an update pending. Nothing big. Educate yourself on how operating systems and software actually works and all this angst will go away.


----------



## prairie hill

Thanks for the replies - it ended up resolved, just took more time than I thought logical, so was questioning it. 

Someone mentioned going from the next-to-worst to the worst AV - oh Lordy. So this is the reason we have Norton - the (independent) MS tech who works on our computers recommends whatever he checks out each year and in his HO is the best "currently". Last year and this year he recommends Norton IS - but NOT N 365 and NOT N Utilities. 

True that I did not restart the computer after uninstalling M. Didn't realize that was relevant, but knew to remove the one before installing another. 

Reading all of WIN8 stuff is pretty much what I've heard from virtually everyone - few like it. We have XP on our old Dell desktop which is experiencing multiple issues that indicate it is time to move on. XP will not have support later this year, and the prospect of installing a newer OS on it is not the wisest of ideas - thus we took the leap and bought the new laptop. I wanted 7 and literally had a tough time FINDING a new computer with the specs we were after, with 7. Our son has been working in the computer field for a number of years and recommended we bite our lip and take the plunge into WIN8, though he agrees it is a huge adjustment. Of course, he ENJOYS new computer challenges, thus the work he's in - I just prefer facing the challenges of all the rest of life without adding THIS. :smack

This WIN8 conversion not an adjustment I am enjoying AT ALL. EVERYTHING about it is different - and I think - noticeably less efficient. Seriously considering downgrading to 7, just haven't yet checked out what that would entail.

Thanks again for the replies.


----------

